# NST goes terribly wrong.....



## Rploaded

*NST goes terribly wrong.....Slowly adding ****..*

I think someone in my NST forgot the difference between a bomb and a NST. There was lots of chit talking over skype, it went on for days; I think this not-so-noobie means business.


----------



## shaggy

damn he sent u a bunch of empty boxes????
bastard!!!


----------



## King James

jesus! that is impressive lol...nice one Mike, cant wait to see the goods


----------



## decesaro

Holy $#!% this guy dont mess around .


----------



## opus

Looks like you been had.


----------



## JCK

NOw that is an ICBM..... that's one heck of a hit. !


----------



## Old Sailor

Nice, a cluster bomb, gotta like em:r


----------



## OilMan

Dude, if you really needed some boxes I could have helped you out:r


----------



## RPB67

Nice Boxes Ryan.

Are you going to build a fort. :r


----------



## Rploaded

I updated the main picture to show all of the ****....

Here it is again with the list










Thank you very much Monetrey, my return fire will have to be well thought out; in fact your bomb as unleashed the fury within this mans humidor prepare to :bx to the death.

This was an unreal NST trade and Bomb all in one.......

The List of things in the BOX's

Reed and Barton Humidor

5 Boli
5 Montes
5 PSD4

2 Opus X
2 Anejos

Opus X Colectors tin with 3 Opus X

Digital Hygro, Humidifer.

One Diamond Crown Ash tray and cutter.

A box containing the collection of Don Carlos Cigars.


----------



## okierock

uhhhh????

What do you say to something like that?

You have been DESTROYED!!! And that ain't no noob.

Grab some o monkeys this may get good.


----------



## snowy

This is not a work of a newbie. That is one hell of a NST/Bomb....:gn


----------



## ATLHARP

Wow this looks kind of like when I did the noob end on the newbie sampler trade. Man this is gonna be fun!


o 

ATL


----------



## shaggy

holy crap...i think monetrey maybe an undercover gorillia.......a bomb/trade of epic proportions....maybe the shot heard around the world


----------



## Puffin Fresh

WOW. I'm just floored!

That is seriously one of, if not the best hit I've seen in my short time here.

:mn


----------



## cigarbob

GOOD GOD MAN!!!!!!!!:mn :mn :ss :ss


----------



## montecristo#2

That was one damn nice trade/bomb. Well done Monetrey, very impressive indeed.

:dr :dr :ss :dr :dr


----------



## j6ppc

Great hit.

That being said we don't want folks to think this is the NST norm - that bomb would be out of reach for many


----------



## n3uka

That hit would have demolished all but a super noob.

Can't wait to see the return fire.


----------



## Bigwaved

Nice.


----------



## Scimmia

Wow, as the FTG, HOW can you answer that?


----------



## Rploaded

Scimmia said:


> Wow, as the FTG, HOW can you answer that?


With a careful well thought out tactical approach.


----------



## Scimmia

Rploaded said:


> With a careful well thought out tactical approach.


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## 68TriShield

I dont know what to say about that uh... trade?


----------



## fireman43

That is an awesome trade, hit, a$$ stompin, bunker bustin bunch of goodies!!!!:dr This ought to be an interesting tradehttp://www.thesmilies.com


----------



## Seanohue

holy crap! What's the return fire going to look like? :bx


----------



## Aaron

OMFG o


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Seanohue said:


> holy crap! What's the return fire going to look like? :bx


:tpd:

I can't wait to see, no, hear, no, feel the explosion. I think Ryan is the ONE noob that can answer this, and one of a handful in the jungle that can.

It's going to be all out war. :mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Now thats a nice hit.:w


----------



## Twill413

Greerzilla said:


> WOW. I'm just floored!
> 
> That is seriously one of, if not the best hit I've seen in my short time here.
> 
> :mn


If I know Ryan...

You ain't seen nuthin yet,
b-b-b-b-b-baby you just ain't seen nuthin yet.

Damn Mike I take all that stuff back you crazy mofo.

o on this one for sure


----------



## muziq

Aaron said:


> OMFG o


:tpd: I'm sitting here just stunned...


----------



## Tripp

I say he's no noob at all.. he's obviously had some kind of top secret training...


----------



## King James

wow mike...awesome hit!


----------



## bazookajoe

I cannot comprehend what I'm seeing...


----------



## KyLongbeard

unfreakin' real.


----------



## RJT

I heard this one in another post and I think it fits here also......

"holy crapplesauce" thats awesome. RJT


----------



## avo_addict

All I can say is WOW. I can't believe it is an NST. I will have to stay tune for the return fire


----------



## stig

I think I wet myself.:dr


----------



## Boston_Dude05

Ridiculous haul. It's a veteran gorilla posing as a Noob? :ss


----------



## cre8v1

Wow! Great hit! I can't wait to see this thing play out. It's gonna get nasty! :ss


----------



## mdtaggart

H...O...L...Y... S....H....I....t.....!!!!! :al 
oopps I think I just crapped myself.....:BS 
o


----------



## monetrey

Actions speak louder than words.......... hero to zero in under 3 seconds


----------



## n3uka

and the response was ....... 

We need pics, don't leave us hanging :hn


----------



## jkim05

holy...omg...r0x0rz


----------



## newcigarz

Wow! :ss


----------



## Seanohue

n3uka said:


> and the response was .......
> 
> We need pics, don't leave us hanging :hn


Thats it, there was no response.


----------



## billybarue

That is: :BS:BS :BS :BS :BS

Ironic how Ryan started this thread and how appropriate the title for it is!!!!!

And I had a roughly similar experience, but really nowhere near as bad as yours:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=54983


----------



## n3uka

Seanohue said:


> Thats it, there was no response.


Had read it backwards. Figured it out the second time.
with a little help from a pm.

Dam dyslexia gets me every then and now.


----------



## DragonMan

You’re joking right???  No one would receive such a generous NST and return nothing!!! Would they???


----------



## RJT

Did I miss something? PM please.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

RJT said:


> Did I miss something? PM please.


:tpd:


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

A new low has been set!!

Shame, shame, shame!! (shakes head in disbelief!!!)


----------



## RPB67

DragonMan said:


> You're joking right???  No one would receive such a generous NST and return nothing!!! Would they???


:tpd:

Wow .............:BS


----------



## Heliofire

I know that I am new here, but that is a bunch of :BS:BS:BS I can't believe there was no return fire. WOW!


----------



## borndead1

DragonMan said:


> You're joking right???  No one would receive such a generous NST and return nothing!!! Would they???


Yeah, I'm lost too. So....RPLoaded returned....nothing? No reason, no excuse? Or did he give monterey a bunch of garbage? 

Ryan has done alot of trades here, why would he all of a sudden pull some BS like this?


----------



## floydp

We're a strange bunch, us humans. We do things that even perplex ourselves, or in this case do nothing. I just hope most of us can be a man/woman about such things as this among friends and stand up and at the very least make a sincere phone call or drop a pm to your brother/sister as to why you haven't done something you should. Its the principle not the value(monetarily). If you can't take a man/womans word at face value then we're screwed. Its so difficult to know who yens can trust. 

Please don't get in over yens heads with stuff here, you don't have to wow folks with bombs and NST's, passes, pif's. Just do what yens can do within your own means. And for GOD sakes communicate. If you can't do something, say I can't afford this and do the best yens can. I think sometimes we get wrapped up in trying to out do one another. Really, really is not what this is about. 

We've been hit with so many great things in our time here and used to feel really guilty about it, kind of like mooches. We send stuff that we like and try to put some consideration of thought into it to make it a little different. Yeah we've gotten some nice stuff we normaly wouldn't have but ya know, at the end of the day its the friendships, phone and skypes conversations and the notes that arrive with the packages that leaves yens sitting there with a smile, thinking that was a nice thing this feller or fellerette just said. 

A really nice feller has a sig line that states: A man/woman is only as good as their word. The worlds different but somethings never change. Your word. Trying to be a better human is a 24/7/365 thingy. Work on it.


----------



## 12stones

Great post, Frank.

Since all the details aren't known by the general public, I think that we shouldn't be ready to get the mob mentality going.


----------



## Bigwaved

floydp said:


> We're a strange bunch, us humans. We do things that even perplex ourselves, or in this case do nothing. I just hope most of us can be a man/woman about such things as this among friends and stand up and at the very least make a sincere phone call or drop a pm to your brother/sister as to why you haven't done something you should. Its the principle not the value(monetarily). If you can't take a man/womans word at face value then we're screwed. Its so difficult to know who yens can trust.
> 
> Please don't get in over yens heads with stuff here, you don't have to wow folks with bombs and NST's, passes, pif's. Just do what yens can do within your own means. And for GOD sakes communicate. If you can't do something, say I can't afford this and do the best yens can. I think sometimes we get wrapped up in trying to out do one another. Really, really is not what this is about.
> 
> We've been hit with so many great things in our time here and used to feel really guilty about it, kind of like mooches. _We send stuff that we like and try to put some consideration of thought into it to make it a little different._ Yeah we've gotten some nice stuff we normaly wouldn't have but ya know, _at the end of the day its the friendships, phone and skypes conversations and the notes that arrive with the packages that leaves yens sitting there with a smile, thinking that was a nice thing this feller or fellerette just said. _
> A really nice feller has a sig line that states: _A man/woman is only as good as their word._ The worlds different but somethings never change. Your word. Trying to be a better human is a 24/7/365 thingy. Work on it.


You can't say it much better than that. I know that fella you mention with the sig line. I wish more people believed in his sig.


----------



## icehog3

Nicely put Frank, as usual.  

You're right Ricky, we don't need to turn this into a major bashing session here, the players know who they are and what is needed for the return of "Quan" in the Jungle.:2


----------



## newcigarz

floydp said:


> We're a strange bunch, us humans. We do things that even perplex ourselves, or in this case do nothing. I just hope most of us can be a man/woman about such things as this among friends and stand up and at the very least make a sincere phone call or drop a pm to your brother/sister as to why you haven't done something you should. Its the principle not the value(monetarily). If you can't take a man/womans word at face value then we're screwed. Its so difficult to know who yens can trust.
> 
> Please don't get in over yens heads with stuff here, you don't have to wow folks with bombs and NST's, passes, pif's. Just do what yens can do within your own means. And for GOD sakes communicate. If you can't do something, say I can't afford this and do the best yens can. I think sometimes we get wrapped up in trying to out do one another. Really, really is not what this is about.
> 
> We've been hit with so many great things in our time here and used to feel really guilty about it, kind of like mooches. We send stuff that we like and try to put some consideration of thought into it to make it a little different. Yeah we've gotten some nice stuff we normaly wouldn't have but ya know, at the end of the day its the friendships, phone and skypes conversations and the notes that arrive with the packages that leaves yens sitting there with a smile, thinking that was a nice thing this feller or fellerette just said.
> 
> A really nice feller has a sig line that states: A man/woman is only as good as their word. The worlds different but somethings never change. Your word. Trying to be a better human is a 24/7/365 thingy. Work on it.


That's the best I've read in a While. Enjoy your time here. :tu


----------



## montecristo#2

Not to thread jack, but I have had a question about something like this for a while (this has nothing to do with RPloaded).

If someone makes a comment that they are going to send you some cigars (not a trade or a PIF) and you don't get anything, what do you do? Do you just let it go or do you send a PM?

Honestly, I could care less about the cigars. I just worry if someone sent me a package and I never got it, I wouldn't want someone to think I was an asshat for not sending a thank you or something.


----------



## n3uka

floydp said:


> We're a strange bunch, us humans. We do things that even perplex ourselves, or in this case do nothing. I just hope most of us can be a man/woman about such things as this among friends and stand up and at the very least make a sincere phone call or drop a pm to your brother/sister as to why you haven't done something you should. Its the principle not the value(monetarily). If you can't take a man/womans word at face value then we're screwed. Its so difficult to know who yens can trust.
> 
> Please don't get in over yens heads with stuff here, you don't have to wow folks with bombs and NST's, passes, pif's. Just do what yens can do within your own means. And for GOD sakes communicate. If you can't do something, say I can't afford this and do the best yens can. I think sometimes we get wrapped up in trying to out do one another. Really, really is not what this is about.
> 
> We've been hit with so many great things in our time here and used to feel really guilty about it, kind of like mooches. We send stuff that we like and try to put some consideration of thought into it to make it a little different. Yeah we've gotten some nice stuff we normaly wouldn't have but ya know, at the end of the day its the friendships, phone and skypes conversations and the notes that arrive with the packages that leaves yens sitting there with a smile, thinking that was a nice thing this feller or fellerette just said.
> 
> A really nice feller has a sig line that states: A man/woman is only as good as their word. The worlds different but somethings never change. Your word. Trying to be a better human is a 24/7/365 thingy. Work on it.


Wow, so eloquent so early on a Sunday morning.
I think your statement should be added to the new gorilla intro.

I also agree, until we know all the facts, lets not start a lynch mob.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

montecristo#2 said:


> Not to thread jack, but I have had a question about something like this for a while (this has nothing to do with RPloaded).
> 
> If someone makes a comment that they are going to send you some cigars (not a trade or a PIF) and you don't get anything, what do you do? Do you just let it go or do you send a PM?
> 
> Honestly, I could care less about the cigars. I just worry if someone sent me a package and I never got it, I wouldn't want someone to think I was an asshat for not sending a thank you or something.


Nothing wrong with a little communication. A simple PM to the person asking for the status is not a problem IMHO. 99.9% that will solve everything.


----------



## n3uka

montecristo#2 said:


> Honestly, I could care less about the cigars. I just worry if someone sent me a package and I never got it, I wouldn't want someone to think I was an asshat for not sending a thank you or something.


I am in a similar quandary. I feel it is better for the sender 
to pm and ask if you received and everything is ok.
I personally won't ask where my package is if it was a gift.
Now, if it is a pif, trade or purchase. I will have no problem
asking for an update - politely.

This is just my opinion, yours may vary.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl

montecristo#2 said:


> Not to thread jack, but I have had a question about something like this for a while (this has nothing to do with RPloaded).
> 
> If someone makes a comment that they are going to send you some cigars (not a trade or a PIF) and you don't get anything, what do you do? Do you just let it go or do you send a PM?
> 
> Honestly, I could care less about the cigars. I just worry if someone sent me a package and I never got it, I wouldn't want someone to think I was an asshat for not sending a thank you or something.


In some cases, I'm pretty shameless about asking. One guy promised to send me a couple of cigars of a certain brand to try before I bought a box. It was several weeks and several pms before I saw those cigars, but this was someone I'd traded with before and I felt comfortable harassing him in a friendly manner.

On the other hand, one time I did a box split with another guy and, for various reasons, he promised to send me a "special cigar" along with the split. The split arrived, no special cigar. Well, I just let that one go. I didn't know the guy as well as the first guy, and it wasn't a big enough deal to get all excited about.


----------



## Scimmia

montecristo#2 said:


> Not to thread jack, but I have had a question about something like this for a while (this has nothing to do with RPloaded).
> 
> If someone makes a comment that they are going to send you some cigars (not a trade or a PIF) and you don't get anything, what do you do? Do you just let it go or do you send a PM?
> 
> Honestly, I could care less about the cigars. I just worry if someone sent me a package and I never got it, I wouldn't want someone to think I was an asshat for not sending a thank you or something.


Personally, I think it would be up to the sender to check on it. Of course, as soon as you recieve something, you should let them know one way or another; so if they don't hear from you, they're the ones who know when it should have been there. I actually had a situation with Ryan, he said he was going to send me something, and I never got it. A month or so later, he PMs me saying he sent it a while ago, asking if I ever got it. Apparently, it's lost somewhere in transit; but if I'd have sent him a message before he'd had a chance to send it or something, I would have kind of felt like an ass; sometimes other things come up IRL which can set things back a bit.


----------



## montecristo#2

SaltyMcGee said:


> Nothing wrong with a little communication. A simple PM to the person asking for the status is not a problem IMHO. 99.9% that will solve everything.





n3uka said:


> I am in a similar quandary. I feel it is better for the sender
> to pm and ask if you received and everything is ok.
> I personally won't ask where my package is if it was a gift.
> Now, if it is a pif, trade or purchase. I will have no problem
> asking for an update - politely.
> 
> This is just my opinion, yours may vary.





Corona Gigante said:


> On the other hand, one time I did a box split with another guy and, for various reasons, he promised to send me a "special cigar" along with the split. The split arrived, no special cigar. Well, I just let that one go. I didn't know the guy as well as the first guy, and it wasn't a big enough deal to get all excited about.


Thanks for the response guys. This was definitely not a trade or Pif, if that was the case I would probably send a PM.

CG, I don't really know either of these people that well. I would definitely feel a little strange sending them a PM out of the blue asking if these were ever shipped.

n3uka, I think I agree with you. I know when I send packages, if I haven't heard from the person I sent it to (after checking DC to make sure it was delivered) I send them a polite PM to make sure the package arrived safely. So I guess I just have to hope these people would do the same thing. Plus, if I sent someone a package, I would want to know it arrived safely.

Again, I could care less about the cigars, I just want to make sure I thank someone if they did indeed send me something. For all I know, it shows it was delivered, but some how it was lost in transit.


----------



## 68TriShield

montecristo#2 said:


> Not to thread jack, but I have had a question about something like this for a while (this has nothing to do with RPloaded).
> 
> If someone makes a comment that they are going to send you some cigars (not a trade or a PIF) and you don't get anything, what do you do? Do you just let it go or do you send a PM?
> 
> Honestly, I could care less about the cigars. I just worry if someone sent me a package and I never got it, I wouldn't want someone to think I was an asshat for not sending a thank you or something.


I have 2 of these situations,one a small skype contest and one a trade.I don't think either deserves a PM,i just use them as a reminder to keep my word to people.So while i'm on the subject,i didn't forget any of you did i??????


----------



## Bigwaved

68TriShield said:


> I have 2 of these situations,one a small skype contest and one a trade.I don't think either deserves a PM,i just use them as a reminder to keep my word to people.So while i'm on the subject,i didn't forget any of you did i??????


I am with you...have I left anyone hanging? Good thing we don't bet cigars on backgammon, Nigel.


----------



## 12stones

Things like this make me wonder why negative trader feedback is never given...

_Things that make you go hmmmm...._


----------



## RGD

Bigwaved said:


> I am with you...have I left anyone hanging? . . .


Yeah - remember I sent you those five Torano's and you were suppose to send me four Behikes - never got them dude!!!

:ss

Seriously though - I've had good conversations with both parties and this whole affair just saddens me. I'm hoping for the best outcome.

Ron


----------



## Bigwaved

RGD said:


> Yeah - remember I sent you those five Torano's and you were suppose to send me four Behikes - never got them dude!!!
> 
> :ss
> 
> Seriously though - I've had good conversations with both parties and this whole affair just saddens me. I'm hoping for the best outcome.
> 
> Ron


Doh! Andy was supposed to send the behikes to you...










​


----------



## montecristo#2

68TriShield said:


> I have 2 of these situations,one a small skype contest and one a trade.I don't think either deserves a PM,i just use them as a reminder to keep my word to people.So while i'm on the subject,i didn't forget any of you did i??????


You're a good man Dave.

I try to keep pretty good track of these things, just so this doesn't happen. But, I guess it could happen to any of us. . . if I have done the same thing to anyone, please feel free to PM me.

Oh, unfortunately, I smoked my last behike a couple of days ago, so if I promised one to anyone, sorry you are out of luck. I do have some cremosas though, not a bad substitute IMO. :r :r :r

I hate that damn message: you must spread some reputation around before giving it to 68TriShield again.


----------



## montecristo#2

RGD said:


> Yeah - remember I sent you those five Torano's and you were suppose to send me four Behikes - never got them dude!!!
> 
> :ss
> 
> Seriously though - I've had good conversations with both parties and this whole affair just saddens me. I'm hoping for the best outcome.
> 
> Ron


Ron, it is really good to see you back posting again. Things are returning to normal in the jungle these days.


----------



## hornitosmonster

I don't know what happened in this situation but I did get my box from RP that he promised.


Link to the Box I got


----------



## billybarue

n3uka said:


> I am in a similar quandary. I feel it is better for the sender
> to pm and ask if you received and everything is ok.
> I personally won't ask where my package is if it was a gift.
> Now, if it is a pif, trade or purchase. I will have no problem
> asking for an update - politely.
> 
> This is just my opinion, yours may vary.


Very well said FloydP from your previous post. I exchanged a few PM's with the individual in question, saved them as well.

I feel the same way you do N3uka. My situation is quite different than Monetrey - his was a straight up trade. Mine was a contest winning. Frankly I only feel lied to, not taken advantage of, like Mike.

I received many PMs about my post in this thread so here is a thumb-nail sketch of my situation:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=51941&page=31

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=54983

I finally PMed RPloaded because I figured it was lost, stolen off my porch, delivered to the neighbor, or something similar. It would have been a very expensive package and I had to finally PM him about it for fear it was lost. He responded via PM it had been sent 4 weeks earlier by Fedex, he would investigate and get back to me. He never did, and I never mentioned it to him again. About a week or so ago I alluded about it to a mod. Despite my feelings in my case it being only a lie, I thought it should be mentioned to a mod first. Now that this has come up, I wanted to say something to back up Monetrey's experience.

Transparency is needed in the jungle to foster the relationships FloydP and Bigwaved eloquently refer to. At this point, this is solely my intent. I have been extended more than enough generosity here that this situation is fairly minor for me, but I still think it a good idea the jungle hear about it. As I say, I feel my situation is significantly different than Monetrey's, as well.

BillyBarue


----------



## cigar_040

Bigwaved said:


> Doh! Andy was supposed to send the behikes to you...


*Damn...........I knew something in my cooler smelled :BS -ty !!!*


----------



## Landers

RPloaded typing as Landers:

I find it so humorous so many of you are so quick to pass judgement. My trade with monetrey regarding this NST was delayed with both parties knowing since we were working on a larger trade anyways. That trade hit a snag due to my not being able to import certain goods into the USA. Mike being a retailer on this board but hiding behind the good faith of the mods is allowed to act as a normal member. So lets air that laundry right now.

I was in a good trade with Monetey since he owns a shop, I was trading gerbils. When the gerbils I tried to get for him were not made available to me, I searhced locally only to find a moldy box. I told monetrey of this and shortly there after my laptop was down and out and then Mike was gone for a week in surgery. So there you have it folks.

I also find it funny how Mike decided to post this when I provided to the mods and mike a tracking numebr on Friday as we had reached an agreement on how to settle this. Mike, you asshole, your NST was in the box you are expecting on the 29th. 

All of you people Michelle etc etc oh yeah hit a real low, I dont think so, why dont you learn the facts before speaking and passing judgement. Since I am no longer in the 68trishield fan club all of a sudden I am dirt in your eyes, well you know what F'off.

I think everyone agreed that this was handled poorly by everyone from mods to me to mike. So if you want to pass judgement etc go ahead. I find it so odd that I would screw mike over and decide to send out over 14 packages in the past 12 days to members here for sales I have made etc. WTF are you thinking Mike you want to bash people, then Play ball...............

I have asked that my CS account be deleted and all of my posts removed. I dont care to be part of a community where if you know licking the nuts of a few select members, you become a cast away. I wish all of you luck and you know how to reach me......


----------



## icehog3

I haved banned "Landers" as a second account for a suspended user.

Ryan has had his say, I think how he feels is pretty clear. I am not going to close this unless it gets out of hand, let's try to take a higher road here than the personal insults of the previous post. :2


----------



## Scimmia

Wow, Ryan, disappointing reply. If that's the way thing are going to be, I'm not sorry to see you go.


----------



## n3uka

Oh how the mighty fall.

Looking back I see most posted like myself
that we should hold judgment until all parties
are heard from.

What a disappointing reply.


----------



## billybarue

Proverbs 16:18

"Pride goes before destruction, and a haughty spirit before a fall"


----------



## pnoon

Landers said:


> RPloaded typing as Landers:
> 
> I find it so humorous so many of you are so quick to pass judgement. My trade with monetrey regarding this NST was delayed with both parties knowing since we were working on a larger trade anyways. That trade hit a snag due to my not being able to import certain goods into the USA. Mike being a retailer on this board but hiding behind the good faith of the mods is allowed to act as a normal member. So lets air that laundry right now.
> 
> I was in a good trade with Monetey since he owns a shop, I was trading gerbils. When the gerbils I tried to get for him were not made available to me, I searhced locally only to find a moldy box. I told monetrey of this and shortly there after my laptop was down and out and then Mike was gone for a week in surgery. So there you have it folks.
> 
> I also find it funny how Mike decided to post this when I provided to the mods and mike a tracking numebr on Friday as we had reached an agreement on how to settle this. Mike, you asshole, your NST was in the box you are expecting on the 29th.
> 
> All of you people Michelle etc etc oh yeah hit a real low, I dont think so, why dont you learn the facts before speaking and passing judgement. Since I am no longer in the 68trishield fan club all of a sudden I am dirt in your eyes, well you know what F'off.
> 
> *I think everyone agreed that this was handled poorly by everyone from mods to me to mike. *So if you want to pass judgement etc go ahead. I find it so odd that I would screw mike over and decide to send out over 14 packages in the past 12 days to members here for sales I have made etc. WTF are you thinking Mike you want to bash people, then Play ball...............
> 
> I have asked that my CS account be deleted and all of my posts removed. I dont care to be part of a community where if you know licking the nuts of a few select members, you become a cast away. I wish all of you luck and you know how to reach me......


But you are the only one acting like an 8 year old. I have to agree as others have stated, a disappointing public reply indeed. I sincerely hope that one day you will learn from your mistakes and show some maturity in dealing with them.


----------



## fireman43

Scimmia said:


> Wow, Ryan, disappointing reply. If that's the way thing are going to be, I'm not sorry to see you go.


:tpd: I agree 100% with this comment. CS is not the place for bashing another member. If you screw the pooch and get called out on it don't go bashing the Jungle because you dropped the ball. Keep in on SKYPE where it belongs or somewhere else and vent to your hearts content, but don't go getting high and mighty because you were called out. I try not to pass judgement without all the facts, but that last reply pretty much cleared up a lot for me anyway. And with that I say http://www.thesmilies.com


----------



## monetrey

Ryan,

As much as I'd Love to come out here and bash you like you bashed me I won't.


The fact that yes I am a retailer has nothing to do with these trades. For you to even bring up something that I had your word you would not share just shows exactly what kind of person you truly are.


I gave you what 3 months to make good on 2 different trades? On the Rocky patel edge trade after you recieved them you were on CS selling smokes out of that box!!!!! So u make money and I get stiffed... seems fair to me!!!!


I'm sorry if I'm just not as trusting of you as I once was... i have just heard many different stories and lies over the past 3 months.

Very sad also I considered You a friend.

Now thats about me..... What do you have to say abot the others who have come forward to state that you also never made good on trades, or contest winnings, or box splits??? what say you?


Mike


----------



## n3uka

Landers said:


> Since I am no longer in the 68trishield fan club all of a sudden I am dirt in your eyes, well you know what F'off.


I think this will be the statement to piss me off the most this month. Dave defended you on many occasions. I haven't heard him say anything bad about you or anyone else. :tg


----------



## Seanohue

n3uka said:


> I think this will be the statement to piss me off the most this month. Dave defended you on many occasions. I haven't heard him say anything bad about you or anyone else. :tg


Check out my sig :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Landers said:


> RPloaded typing as Landers:
> 
> I find it so humorous so many of you are so quick to pass judgement. My trade with monetrey regarding this NST was delayed with both parties knowing since we were working on a larger trade anyways. That trade hit a snag due to my not being able to import certain goods into the USA. Mike being a retailer on this board but hiding behind the good faith of the mods is allowed to act as a normal member. So lets air that laundry right now.
> 
> I was in a good trade with Monetey since he owns a shop, I was trading gerbils. When the gerbils I tried to get for him were not made available to me, I searhced locally only to find a moldy box. I told monetrey of this and shortly there after my laptop was down and out and then Mike was gone for a week in surgery. So there you have it folks.
> 
> I also find it funny how Mike decided to post this when I provided to the mods and mike a tracking numebr on Friday as we had reached an agreement on how to settle this. Mike, you asshole, your NST was in the box you are expecting on the 29th.
> 
> * All of you people Michelle etc etc oh yeah hit a real low*, I dont think so, why dont you learn the facts before speaking and passing judgement. Since I am no longer in the 68trishield fan club all of a sudden I am dirt in your eyes, well you know what F'off.
> 
> I think everyone agreed that this was handled poorly by everyone from mods to me to mike. So if you want to pass judgement etc go ahead. I find it so odd that I would screw mike over and decide to send out over 14 packages in the past 12 days to members here for sales I have made etc. WTF are you thinking Mike you want to bash people, then Play ball...............
> 
> I have asked that my CS account be deleted and all of my posts removed. I dont care to be part of a community where if you know licking the nuts of a few select members, you become a cast away. I wish all of you luck and you know how to reach me......


Nothing you have said in this reply Ryan, or that you said in your pm to me on skype this morning makes me want to change my post.

I am still shaking my head! I still think you are full of it! Grow up!
Have you ever heard of the saying "we reap what we sow"?

P.S. Sean - Love the sig line! How do I join?:tu

I have addressed this to Ryan since he said he can still "access" CS


----------



## poker

http://www.eventsounds.com/wav/gone.wav


----------



## dayplanner

Landers said:


> RPloaded typing as Landers:
> 
> I have asked that my CS account be deleted and all of my posts removed. I dont care to be part of a community where if you know licking the nuts of a few select members, you become a cast away. I wish all of you luck and you know how to reach me......


Bon voyage!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

poker said:


> http://www.eventsounds.com/wav/gone.wav


 :r :r :r :tu


----------



## RPB67

How do you get a 68Trishield T-shirt from the fan club .... :r


----------



## ComicBookFreak

carbonbased_al said:


> Bon voyage!


:tpd: Vaya Con Addidas!

Sounds like Ryan has some jealousy and ego issues.

CBF:w


----------



## NCRadioMan

Goodbye and drive safely.


----------



## kheffelf

Didn't he create his own board not to long ago?


----------



## RPB67

kheffelf said:


> Didn't he create his own board not to long ago?


Yes he did.


----------



## Heliofire

Seanohue said:


> Check out my sig :ss


 A member of 68TriShields Fan Club:tu

:tpd: I may be new here, but I have talked to mike a few times and he seem like a great guy. I am not sorry that I never got the chance to talk to this ryan guy.


----------



## dayplanner

kheffelf said:


> Didn't he create his own board not to long ago?


Yes he did. And hopefully there he will stay


----------



## trogdor | the burninator

this is all too bad. i agree that Rploaded's response wasn't graceful, but it's the unexpected things that can bring to light the "not so fresh" deep inside each of us... 

i have no idea if this would've helped the situation, but maybe another idea would be to post such happenings real-time to the CS community as opposed to just taking care of it through PMs. if it's made public, then there's more accountability. 

i had some trouble with a recent PIF and i tried to keep the PIF thread updated with general status, just to close the loop for everyone. well, taht's my :2


----------



## ResIpsa

Landers said:


> RPloaded typing as Landers:





icehog3 said:


> I haved banned "Landers" as a second account for a suspended user.


Was Ryan (rploaded) was also Landers.??? If so, This really bothers me. I had previous dealings with Ryan and felt he was a good guy. A while back "Landers" and I had a number of pm's regarding a legal issue he had, and I helped him as best I could. If this was really Ryan I

a) am very disappointed that he felt it necessary to hide behind a fake name and trick me. Ryan and I had previous interactions prior to that, so there was no need for the deceit.

b) should probably rethink how quick I am to answer legal questions for people unless I know them pretty well.

Deceiving people who are trying to help you is such:BS I don't even what what else to say.

sorry for the threadjack.


----------



## NCRadioMan

trogdor | the burninator said:


> i have no idea if this would've helped the situation, but maybe another idea would be to post such happenings real-time to the CS community as opposed to just taking care of it through PMs. if it's made public, then there's more accountability.


I see what you are saying but adults should be able to handle it, through communication, without it being/becoming a public matter.


----------



## poker

The funny thing is although he has his own board, told folks here to [email protected]#$ off, then followed up with "you know how to get a hold of me", he *still *continues to create new usernames so he can log in.


----------



## Scimmia

I seriously doubt that RPLoaded and Landers are the same person. I think the point was just that Ryan had access to Lander's account, and since he had been suspended, it was being used as a second account in this case.


----------



## King James

ResIpsa said:


> Was Ryan (rploaded) was also Landers.???


No, he knows landers and just was using his acct.


----------



## poker

Well thats too bad. Names have already been banned, with IP addy's to follow.


----------



## montecristo#2

I am pretty sure they are indeed different people. I remember seeing some herf pictures with the two of them present.

Landers got screwed in this ordeal (even though he had not posted in over a month). He should have made a note that he was allowing RPloaded to use his account in order to make a post or that he was posting the message for RPloaded and had no say in the content.

Basically, RPloaded cannot respond to anything that has been written, probably the reason he is trying to create a new account (if he is indeed trying to do so).

Sadly, this could have been handled much better by all parties. If he had come on and said the error had been corrected and that the package would indeed be there by Friday, all would have been good. People would have moved on and eventually forgotten about this whole incident. Instead, he become very defensive when he didn't need to and we all know where it went from there.


----------



## dayplanner

montecristo#2 said:


> Landers got screwed in this ordeal. He should have made a note that he was allowing RPloaded to use his account in order to make a post or that he was posting the message for RPloaded and had no say in the content.
> 
> _But he didn't. He screwed himself imho._
> 
> Basically, RPloaded cannot respond to anything that has been written, probably the reason he is trying to create a new account (if he is indeed trying to do so).
> 
> _He told us all to fluck off and delete all his posts. He doesn't need to respond to anything anymore._
> 
> Sadly, this could have been handled much better by all parties. If he had come on and said the error had been corrected and that the package would indeed be there by Friday, all would have been good. Instead, he become very defensive when he didn't need to and we all know where it went from there.
> 
> _Yep, RPLoaded could've handled this like an adult. Instead he had a bitch fit. Good riddance!_


:tu o


----------



## SDmate

King James said:


> No, he knows landers and just was using his acct.


well it looks like he just screwed his buddy over big time eh.


----------



## poker

One thing folks dont understand is this:

If the mods ban someone, theres a reason for it. If their friend lets them use their user account to post a message telling folks here to [email protected]# Off, and that both Rploaded & Landers logged on from the same PC, guess whats gonna happen?
The mods here dont have a crystal ball to see who is who. Some do however, have the ability to see every IP address used by every member, and which of those IP's are being shared by multiple usernames.


----------



## montecristo#2

poker said:


> One thing folks dont understand is this:
> 
> If the mods ban someone, theres a reason for it. If their friend lets them use their user account to post a message telling folks here to [email protected]# Off, and that both Rploaded & Landers logged on from the same PC, guess whats gonna happen?


Poker, thanks for keeping this place safe and in order. :tu


----------



## poker

I didnt do any of the banning, just trying to explain why things happen.
All we try to do is keep the chaos down to a low roar.


----------



## IHT

poker said:


> One thing folks dont understand is this:
> 
> *If the mods ban someone, theres a reason for it. *


in case you all missed it the first time.
and in this case, we're finding out there are _many_ reasons.


----------



## NHsmoker

I for one am wondering what monetray will receive in the package from Rploaded on the 29th,please keep us informed. 

Monetray it sucks your trade went like this, it is obvious you were trusting in what you thought was a reliable fog. I hope it still works out ok for you. 

I for one hope RPloaded realizes how detrimental this looks to other newbies such as myself (although I am sure this is an isolated incident and likely rarely happens.) I would not hesitate do do the nst with any of you fog's but am just stating how someone could be scared off from it.


----------



## poker

With a join date 11/06, it hardly qualifies Rploaded as a fog.


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> With a join date 11/06, it hardly qualifies him as a fog.


Kel, I think what NHsmoker was referring to was Rploaded's role in the NST. They ARE calling them FTGs (friendly trading gorillas) now.

Hell, I have a join date of 06/2005 and I ain't no FOG.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Kel, I think what NHsmoker was referring to was Rploaded's role in the NST. They ARE calling them FTGs (friendly trading gorillas) now.
> 
> Hell, I have a join date of 06/2005 and I ain't no FOG.


But after three martinis you can be in one.


----------



## Badkarma

I just read this thread and here's my take:

1. Monteray--Dont let this sour you on future activities here, this guy is the exception.

2. RPLoaded--You dont have to go home, but you cant stay here!!! Bye Bye.

3. In the end, the only thing you have is your word. The Vikings only really dispised one thing and could not tolerate an Oathbreaker. There was no redemption, there was no apology, there was no forgivness. They had a special place just for them in the afterlife. Everyone else had it better than them.

I'm done.

Karma


----------



## NHsmoker

poker said:


> With a join date 11/06, it hardly qualifies RPloaded as a fog.


can't believe I missed that sorry. I didn't mean to group him in with the fog's. I just missed his join date and thought I had seen a lot of his posts. I am very sorry to any fog I may have offended.


----------



## poker

I know it was innocent, and no problems here.
Just remember that a persons character is not always a direct reflection of his post count.


----------



## pnoon

NHsmoker said:


> can't believe I missed that sorry. I didn't mean to group him in with the fog's. I just missed his join date and thought I had seen a lot of his posts. I am very sorry to any fog I may have offended.


No apology necessary. Rploaded's role in the NST was that of the "FOG" or "FTG" - not the newbie.


----------



## montecristo#2

montecristo#2 said:


> Sadly, this could have been handled much better by all parties. If he had come on and said the error had been corrected and that the package would indeed be there by Friday, all would have been good. People would have moved on and eventually forgotten about this whole incident. Instead, he become very defensive when he didn't need to and we all know where it went from there.


After receiving a PM about this post, I just wanted to let everyone know I am in no way justifying RPloaded's actions in this thread. I was just trying to make a point of how things should be handled in the future (like adults).

Clearly there was an underlying problem that involved a lot more than just this one transaction with monteray. For the other members who have had problems with RPloaded, your situations are just as significant as this one. If I offended anyone by saying otherwise, I apologize.

I don't think I am the only one who found this incident a little strange today. This was totally unexpected and the response was pretty unbelievable.


----------



## Scimmia

No, you're right, if he would have handled it like an adult and just stated that it had been rectified, things in this thread would have gone very differently. Yes, there are other issues, but those could have been dealt with on their own if Ryan would have handled this better.


----------



## Slow Burn

If Landers is banned. Unfortunately I cannot say I am sorry to see it. Landers was one of the few that took squares in the Super Bowl Squares contest I ran but never sent their cigars for the troops. I don't know if he ever sent them to Jitzy or Vince321 but they were never sent to me for the troops and PM's about him sending them for the troops were never returned. If the cigars would have been for me I would not have been upset but they were for the brave men and women who sacrifice their families and everything else to make sure we are free!!! 

Thanks to all of the other great BOTL's/SOTL's on this site the few that were deadbeats on the contest did not matter though.


----------



## pnoon

Slow Burn said:


> If Landers is banned. Unfortunately I cannot say I am sorry to see it. Landers was one of the few that took squares in the Super Bowl Squares contest I ran but never sent their cigars for the troops. I don't know if he ever sent them to Jitzy or Vince321 but they were never sent to me for the troops and PM's about him sending them for the troops were never returned. If the cigars would have been for me I would not have been upset but they were for the brave men and women who sacrifice their families and everything else to make sure we are free!!!
> 
> Thanks to all of the other great BOTL's/SOTL's on this site the few that were deadbeats on the contest did not matter though.


That's just wrong on so many levels. :c :c :c :c


----------



## billybarue

Slow Burn said:


> If Landers is banned. Unfortunately I cannot say I am sorry to see it. Landers was one of the few that took squares in the Super Bowl Squares contest I ran but never sent their cigars for the troops. I don't know if he ever sent them to Jitzy or Vince321 but they were never sent to me for the troops and PM's about him sending them for the troops were never returned. If the cigars would have been for me I would not have been upset but they were for the brave men and women who sacrifice their families and everything else to make sure we are free!!!
> 
> Thanks to all of the other great BOTL's/SOTL's on this site the few that were deadbeats on the contest did not matter though.


You know what they say, "Birds of a feather flock together".

BTW thanks for taking care of the troops.

BillyBarue


----------



## pnoon

billybarue said:


> You know what they say, "Birds of a feather flock together".
> 
> BTW thanks for taking care of the troops.
> 
> BillyBarue


AND What goes around, comes around.


----------



## bazookajoe

On a much smaller scale I was also casualty of one of Ryan's "promises". The details aren't important, but when you don't know someone too well the only measure of their character you have is whether or not they keep their word. I never said anything about it, figuring maybe it was just a one time thing, but it's always bugged me. Now, seeing that it was more of a pattern, I'm disappointed to see that instead of fessing up and trying to make things right as many others have done, Ryan decided to lash out. It really is a shame.


----------



## RJT

poker said:


> I know it was innocent, and no problems here.
> Just remember that a persons character is not always a direct reflection of his post count.


:tpd:


----------



## montecristo#2

bazookajoe said:


> On a much smaller scale I was also casualty of one of Ryan's "promises". The details aren't important, but when you don't know someone too well the only measure of their character you have is whether or not they keep their word. I never said anything about it, figuring maybe it was just a one time thing, but it's always bugged me. Now, seeing that it was more of a pattern, I'm disappointed to see that instead of fessing up and trying to make things right as many others have done, Ryan decided to lash out. It really is a shame.


I guess the truth is finally coming out, this is indeed very sad.

We are all going to need some serious Dr. Phil time when this is all over. :r :r


----------



## hornitosmonster

Ah man, looks like I'm one of the few if the only one that got my goods. I feel guilty...

Looking back, He made out of this spot like a bandit. Ouch! What a Shame.



> We are all going to need some serious Dr. Phil time when this is all over.


:r


----------



## Prefy

montecristo#2 said:


> We are all going to need some serious Dr. Phil time when this is all over.


Not Dr. Phil more like Dr. Icehog over in the banter thread:r

It is kinda of sad to see things end this way, from my experience(being very limited) this is a great community.

I do have a question if so many ppl have had problems with Rploaded why doesn't he have negative feedback? or is it like ebay if someone gets any neg they will do anything to get it erased and in most cases it does.


----------



## 12stones

Prefy said:


> I do have a question if so many ppl have had problems with Rploaded why doesn't he have negative feedback?


Because sometimes CS is too generous of a community and is overly willing to give people the benefit of the doubt. In cases like these, by the time it blows up, it's too late. If someone would have left negative feedback, then that might have saved a number of people here. Not that I'm faulting anyone for being nice and trying to do the "kind" thing, but sometimes you just gotta hold people accountable. Negative trader feedback is a good way to do it.

Though I wonder how many people really look at the feedback here before doing a trade.


----------



## muziq

pnoon said:


> AND What goes around, comes around.


Too true. One of the most important lessons I learned from my parents. This is a depressing thread. Okay, back to trading!


----------



## Scimmia

12stones said:


> Because sometimes CS is too generous of a community and is overly willing to give people the benefit of the doubt.


I think you're right. Sadly, it takes someone actually being screwed to bring things to a head; in cases where he promised things and didn't follow through, the person wasn't really out anything, so it may seem kind of petty to leave negative feedback.

And if I've left anyone hanging (besides shaggy:ss ), please PM me!


----------



## King James

Prefy said:


> I do have a question if so many ppl have had problems with Rploaded why doesn't he have negative feedback?


Because until this incident arose Ryan was a well-liked, contributing member. Although the results of this situation have tainted his reputation, he did do good things in the past.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

This might be a good time to say that this is the reason we have the time restrictions on certain parts of the board. True he made it past that, but they are there to head something like this off. Like Ricky said, sometimes CS is overly generous and its very easy for good BOTL to get burned.


----------



## pnoon

Prefy said:


> I do have a question if so many ppl have had problems with Rploaded why doesn't he have negative feedback?





King James said:


> Because until this incident arose Ryan was a well-liked, contributing member. Although the results of this situation have tainted his reputation, he did do good things in the past.


It appears to me that Ryan wasn't as well liked as we thought.

But, as this thread has shown, there were quite a few not-so-good things he was involved in. This incident did not change anything other than bring to light some very questionable dealings.

Prefy makes a valid point. Personally, I think people are VERY reluctant to leave negative feedback. And, IMHO, they shouldn't be. If there had been a few negative ratings for Ryan (or anyone else for that matter), folks may be less inclined to trade. I think the hesitancy comes fom the feeling that just one negative rating can have a huge impact on a persons ability to secure a trade. For me, all it means is that I need to be a bit more cautious and ask more questions.


----------



## King James

pnoon said:


> It appears to me that Ryan wasn't as well liked as we thought.
> 
> But, as this thread has shown, there were quite a few not-so-good things he was involved in. This incident did not change anything other than bring to light some very questionable dealings.
> 
> Prefy makes a valid point. Personally, I think people are VERY reluctant to leave negative feedback. And, IMHO, they shouldn't be. If there had been a few negative ratings for Ryan (or anyone else for that matter), folks may be less inclined to trade. I think the hesitancy comes fom the feeling that just one negative rating can have a huge impact on a persons ability to secure a trade. For me, all it means is that I need to be a bit more cautious and ask more questions.


True, but what I mean is that he had quite a few successful trades prior to the not-so-good ones and had made many friends on CS. As far as the more recent "problem" trades I really don't know much about them so can't say too much. None of my posts are meant to try and justify anything, just saying in the past he did some good.


----------



## 68TriShield

I am currently in one trade where i did not get my end(yet i hope)but this has me wondering if a neg. trader rating is in order...(it is not)
edit!!!!memory has been jogged,trade will be finished! 
and they tell me i'm old and forget things


----------



## n3uka

68TriShield said:


> I am currently in one trade where i did not get my end(yet i hope)but this has me wondering if a neg. trader rating is in order...


The length of time it has been would probably determine it.
Any communication with the other person?


----------



## King James

68TriShield said:


> I am currently in one trade where i did not get my end(yet i hope)but this has me wondering if a neg. trader rating is in order...


Maybe so, good point was made that many CSers don't like to give negative. But maybe in the big picture the fact that the trade is eventually completed isn't as important as the manner in which it is taken care of and how long it takes. If not negative maybe at least neutral.


----------



## pnoon

King James said:


> Maybe so, good point was made that many CSers don't like to give negative. But maybe in the big picture *the fact that the trade is eventually completed isn't as important as the manner in which it is taken care of and how long it takes*. If not negative maybe at least neutral.


EXCELLENT point!


----------



## IHT

poker said:


> With a join date 11/06, it hardly qualifies Rploaded as a fog.


i'm behind a bit, but i was about to say the same thing - until i read the rest of the topic.
i don't consider myself a "FOG" either - ppl seem to hand that moniker out a little to eagerly as well based on ppls post counts and RG.


----------



## 68TriShield

IHT said:


> i'm behind a bit, but i was about to say the same thing - until i read the rest of the topic.
> i don't consider myself a "FOG" either - ppl seem to hand that moniker out a little to eagerly as well based on ppls post counts and RG.


Very true indeed...


----------



## Bigwaved

Per the glossary and just hanging around paying attention:

_*FOG:*_

[email protected]**ing Old Guy.

1) A term of *respect* for someone who *has been a BOTL for many years and has knowledge to impart.
*
2) An old guy. This is usually a relative observation starting at +15 years of the poster and followed by a joke about "horseless carriages" or other relic.


----------



## croatan

IHT said:


> i don't consider myself a "FOG" either - ppl seem to hand that moniker out a little to eagerly as well based on ppls post counts and RG.


Fogly? Maybe. Fugly? Definitely. 

Ok, on a serious note: I agree wholeheartedly with Greg's comments on post count and ring gauge. The post count/ring gauge ratio, on the other hand, has slightly more meaning (y'all can check out Bruce's, Poker's, or OpusEx's for a few examples). Regardless, read someone's posts, and pay attention to quality--don't just look at the stats under his or her name.


----------



## mr.c

C.S IS growing so fast that this will be more and more common . I think r.g and post count make it too easy to lull a newer person into a false sense of security. Someone can be here 6 months have 5000 posts and a 1000 +r.g but what does anyone know about this person ?? and what do they know about being a botl ? 

I have never got burned on a trade and have done a few on different boards with people I didnt know. But the blind trades I did were small and I was prepared/afford to get burned if it happend. Bigger trades were only thru people I really knew.

It still takes time and leg work -that will never change.


----------



## poker

Something to remember is that here in cyberland, sometimes you only have your word and reputation. In the time I have been on cigar message boards like this one, I have seen numerous times where a respected member of the board goes from having great trader feedback & many praises, go to the other end of the spectrum overnight. You can probably remember some folks like that too.

_Why? How does this happen? How can we prevent it from happening again? _The answers are not always so clear. Sometimes life just shows up and your favorite cigar board which was so important at one time, is minimal compared to whats currently going on in life. A sudden death or grave illness of a friend or loved one, legal problems, marital problems, medical problems, monitary issues, etc. Any of this can happen at anytime to anyone. A quick post just to let folks know whats happening can be all thats needed to keep folks at ease.

Then again, there are folks who just stop giving a $hit. These are the hard ones to spot.

Communication is vital to keeping ones reputation on boards like this one when doing PIF's, trades, passes, etc. If you want to see how fast you can go from hero to zero, do a trade & stop communication.

If John Doe is doing trades like crazy & gets great feedback and then all of a sudden....doesnt respond to PM's or emails, dosent post anything, theres a possibility something serious happened. 
BUT...if folks see John Doe logs in (_yes, it shows to all the folks here the last date/time you were logged on_) and looks at threads, plays in the arcade, etc., but dosent respond to PM's, threads, or emails, rest assured its probably a good chance he's avoiding the responsibility for whatever reason. This would be a good time to leave negative feedback. If it gets mailed out way later then is acceptable, say so on his feedback. If he posts on other threads and such, but fails to respond to any of your PM's until 3 weeks later, say so.
You have every right to do so.

I know folks dont like to be the "bad guy" for lack of a better term, but if one does not leave accurate feedback of a trade gone bad(ly), others have nothing to go by. Leaving trader feedback (good or bad) is what we would reccomend everyone do when a transaction is completed (or not completed) between members.


----------



## 12stones

poker said:


> I know folks dont like to be the "bad guy" for lack of a better term...


I have no problem being the bad guy...:bx

Nice post, Poker.


----------



## Prefy

King James said:


> But maybe in the big picture the fact that the trade is eventually completed isn't as important as the manner in which it is taken care of and how long it takes. If not negative maybe at least neutral.


Good Point

Thanks for making sense of this issue for a noob and hopefully I don't see many things like this in the future.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Wow... can't believe I missed this thread the past couple days. I was even wondering why this old thread was at the top again.

I won't say anything either way on Ryan. I didn't know him well enough, but from what I do know, I'm suprised by his response.

I know Landers a bit better, but not well either. I honestly didn't even notice he hadn't been active in a while. He's one of our younger members (<21) so priorities probably changed in his life, I was fickle at that age with my interests.

I will say this, I hope he wasn't the victim here as well. I know that he's a member of Ryan's other forum, and I'm hoping he didn't make the mistake of making both passwords the same. That would make me feel bad about his banning. Of course, I don't know what his excuse could be for not making good on the super bowl contest.

One thing everyone needs to remember. While this is a privately owned board, it is one that allows the public to join. Just as in the real world, there are people that will take advantage of you, people that will appear trustworthy that really aren't. Someone's true colors will always eventually show. I for one would have a hard time trusting anyone over the internet until I've delt with them myself, especially a member of less than a year (yes, that includes me, but I'm honest, you can trust me :r).

Ryan, I truly hope the true you wasn't shown with your response. If you are going through something in real life, I hope everything works out. 

Also, if you still want a contest to be run with the proceeds of the box pass we just completed, you can mail it to me and I'll run the contest for the noobs that you were going to do. I can't speak for everyone in the pass, but I'd like to see the cigars in the pass end up going to some noobs as originally intended.


----------



## stormin

Sounds like Rp was up to no good and got what he deserved. No argument there.


What I would like to comment on though, was the original newbie end of the NST. I try to stay out of negative feedback on CS brothers, but in this case I think the sender went way too far overboard. What he sent was just F#$%#g stupid. I also can't believe that everyone piped in and gave him credit for it. I thought it was supposed to be an NST? Aren't there rules regarding the NST? Yes. Yes, there are. I know for a fact that many FTG's would not have been able to answer that. Specially some FTG's who stepped up to the plate for the first or second time. 
I know Rp should have handled the situation differently, but we've already covered that at length. I just wanted to comment on the fact the original sender, IMO, commited a foul here as well. 


That's my :2 .

Sorry if I offended anyone. That's not my intention. Just had to get it out.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

stormin said:


> What he sent was just F#$%#g stupid. I also can't believe that everyone piped in and gave him credit for it. I thought it was supposed to be an NST?


No arguement there, except that it sounds like the trade was pre-negotiated and that RP was supposed to send something specific.

I think Klugs' post in the WTS forum sums it up. This place is based on trust, without it, it wouldn't function. He also states that we need to exercise some due diligence.

This whole situation is a shame.


----------



## stormin

Greerzilla said:


> No arguement there, except that it sounds like the trade was pre-negotiated and that RP was supposed to send something specific.


I get the impression that may be true, but if that is the case then it should not have gone down as part of the NST.


----------



## billybarue

stormin said:


> Sounds like Rp was up to no good and got what he deserved. No argument there.
> 
> What he sent was just F#$%#g stupid. I also can't believe that everyone piped in and gave him credit for it. I thought it was supposed to be an NST?
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone. That's not my intention. Just had to get it out.


From what I understand about it, I could be very wrong, It wasn't just an NST. It was also going to invlolve more of another trade I believe. In addition, I think RPloaded and Monetrey both have experience with higher end smokes and reached an agreement on those items.

The ultimate point, of course is, RPLoaded is clearly at fault and clearly a manipulator. If someone gets a little overzealous in the NST it just makes the manipulation that more egregious. I understand your point that by overextending like that your are exposing yourself to the manipulation, but that in no way mitigates what Ryan did.

It's almost like saying, "well you're the one who left your door unlocked with the keys in the ignition and the car running. And you don't even really know the guy you asked to watch it -- you should expect to have your car stolen." Bad judgement maybe and perhaps a court of law will asign some blame to the owner, but nonetheless, the crime is stealing the car, not the error in judgement. IMO, blame in this case needs to be assigned to the correct party.

BillyBarue


----------



## 68TriShield

stormin said:


> I get the impression that may be true, but if that is the case then it should not have gone down as part of the NST.


Agreed Norm,i let them know as much as soon as i saw it...


----------



## ResIpsa

stormin said:


> I get the impression that may be true, but if that is the case then it should not have gone down as part of the NST.





68TriShield said:


> Agreed Norm,i let them know as much as soon as i saw it...


:tpd: :tpd: 's

Tony (DonWeb) runs the NST and does a damn fine job of it. Unforturnately, he can't be there all the time, and he can't see or hear everything that's going on there. Kudos to NigelDave for attempting to address what seems to be a violation of the NST rules at the time it occurred. I'm sure that if DonWeb saw this thread he would agree that the NST has a very specific purpose (as has been pointed out by DonWeb and others on many occasion, it's to establish a little bit of trader reputation and learn the in and outs of shipping the smokes.) If folks want to do other types of trades, there are a lot of ways in which to do that that don't include involving it in the NST.

I'm not saying Monterey did anything wrong at all here. Maybe the solution is that DonWeb increase the requirements for someone to be a FTG, to what I don't know but this is the second time in the last 6 months or so that a FTG screwed over a NTG that I can recall.


----------



## Bigwaved

stormin said:


> I get the impression that may be true, but if that is the case then it should not have gone down as part of the NST.





68TriShield said:


> Agreed Norm,i let them know as much as soon as i saw it...


So, from what I am reading, this whole NST from the beginning was a sham? We were led to believe it an over the top package that stemmed from exchanges on Skype, while all along it was part NST and part of an arranged trade not in the spirit of the NST intended use? This is really kind of sickening to me. It sets up others to feel cetain ways about the parties involved (at that time, not now) and it may influence newbies in many ways which may not be positive. This is not a proud moment for us.


----------



## IHT

Bigwaved said:


> So, from what I am reading, this whole NST from the beginning was a sham? We were led to believe it an over the top package that stemmed from exchanges on Skype, while all along it was part NST and part of an arranged trade not in the spirit of the NST intended use?


incorrect.

this is what we (mods) were told. pay attention to "when" things were sent.
---
Apparently he did a NST with Ryan (RPloaded) and sent out his end and never received anything from Ryan. This was the third week of January.

Apparently at the same time they decided to do the NST they also settled on another deal where they were going to trade cigars. Mike sent his end out the last week of Jan and Ryan was supposed to send a box of (X) and (X) for his end.
---

so, no, the NST was seperate from the trade, both of which Rploaded has yet to make good on. (and there's even more than that, but that's all anyone needs to know of the particulars)

bottom line: someone got screwed, and there seems to be more ppl that have been screwed by the same guy. that is how ppl get :bn (and for acting like an asshat when his feet were finally held to the flames - notice the "cut and run" approach?) - not following along (conducting yourself) the way CS is meant to be.


----------



## Bigwaved

Thanks, Greg. That helps me understand. In the end, I don't want the newer people to be wary of utilizing the NST for what it is designed to do. It has helped a lot of us understand how to pull off a trade correctly and to get to know some other members all the while having a good time. I don't want that to get lost.


IHT said:


> incorrect.
> 
> this is what we (mods) were told. pay attention to "when" things were sent.
> ---
> Apparently he did a NST with Ryan (RPloaded) and sent out his end and never received anything from Ryan. This was the third week of January.
> 
> Apparently at the same time they decided to do the NST they also settled on another deal where they were going to trade cigars. Mike sent his end out the last week of Jan and Ryan was supposed to send a box of (X) and (X) for his end.
> ---
> 
> so, no, the NST was seperate from the trade, both of which Rploaded has yet to make good on. (and there's even more than that, but that's all anyone needs to know of the particulars)
> 
> bottom line: someone got screwed, and there seems to be more ppl that have been screwed by the same guy. that is how ppl get :bn (and for acting like an asshat when his feet were finally held to the flames - notice the "cut and run" approach?) - not following along (conducting yourself) the way CS is meant to be.


----------



## Bigwaved

I owe Mike (monetrey) an apology for my insinuation that he had anything to do with misleading us in the NST. Sorry, Mike.


----------



## gvarsity

I hate to see things like this occur. Not only the initial trade issues but virulence that came from it. One of the drawbacks to the nature of online communities is that you lose the human factor when things get tense. I am in no way trying to defend RPloaded's behavior. I don't know and don't want/need to know all of the details of the actually incident. I find the vulgar post that he left in this thread enough to know that his maturity needs some development. 

Regardless we have all "lost it" verbally and "let down" people we care about in the real world. Although it takes time to regain peoples trust we are often given that opportunity in the real world. I think perhaps things have already gone to far in this case. The point has been made that the judicious use of negative feedback could have prevented this from happening. It might have given us a different image one of a enthusiastic and energetic trader who was inconsistant and a bit irresponsible rather than seeing him as trading guru turned premeditated thief and liar. 

This should be a lesson to us all to not do favors for people by being too generous with trader feedback. In the long run it may not be a favor at all if it festers into a meltdown which hurts the community. We should also be willing to receive neutral or negative feedback. Again when things go wrong it can be hard to gauge intent staring at a monitor. Even the best intended. good gorilla should get a negative or neutral if the box gets lost in the mail or stuck on a derailed train. Even if it wasn't the gorilla the transaction wasn't ideal and you can comment that they handled the difficult situation well. Someone who has an unusal number of derailed trains is a pattern that will give you pause.

I realize for many of you your opinion is good riddance to bad rubbish. My wish for RPloaded is that he can come through on his obligations return with some contrition and humility and some day through time and consistency rebuild his reputation. I'm not particularly hopeful that that is possible. Still I believe a strength of Club Stogie is it's generousity of spirit.

OFF :sb 


Disclaimer: I had a difficult box split with RPloaded that was eventually resolved. I would carefully give him another chance. I feel by not giving negative or at least neutral feedback I contributed to this situation.

Disclaimer: I am in a PIF where the box I sent was lost in the mail. USPS # shows it delivered but never recieved.


----------



## icehog3

poker said:


> Something to remember is that here in cyberland, sometimes you only have your word and reputation.


Exactly Kelly. 

"All I have in this world is my balls and my word, and I don't break 'em for no one, you understand?" - Tony Montana.

Co-Vice President of the 68TriShield Fan Club!


----------



## Slow Burn

Landers had apparently created another account which has since been deleted but did PM me that he had a situation that kept him from sending his end of the SuperBowl squares contest and that he would like to make good on it. I was going to reply and tell him that he should have just told me of the situation and things would have been good but his account had been deleted by then.. 

Again a lack of communication which can be an issue.

As I just shipped the package out if he reads this and still wants to make good on his end he can send his part of the contest to Dave (68Trishield).


----------



## billybarue

gvarsity said:


> Disclaimer: I had a difficult box split with RPloaded that was eventually resolved. I would carefully give him another chance. *I feel by not giving negative or at least neutral feedback I contributed to this situation.*
> 
> Disclaimer: I am in a PIF where the box I sent was lost in the mail. USPS # shows it delivered but never recieved.


HOLY MACKERAL Gvarsity you are living my life here in this thread.

What you said about negative/neutral feedback was stated perfectly. Please don't pat me on the back with PMs about this, but I really feel at fault too. Why didn't I bring this up 2.5 months ago. Why did I send info to a mod in cryptic fashion and let him try to figure it out (2.5 months late). And when I sent it to the mod last week, I felt somewhat relieved as though "well at least I told somebody". the mods can't cover it all. It was up to me to have the "nuts" to say something. A little harder in my case, because it was a contest. Nonetheless, I was the guy spouting off earlier in this thread about transparency being important. How trasnparent is it, when I talk about it 2.5 months after I should have, and as a result maybe cost some folks some real headaches by not speaking up before.

Oh BTW, I also just sent a package that shows delivered, but is lost. Thankfully it was not expensive, I know the other gorilla well, and I have the delivering post office investigating.

With all the stuff flying around the country (world) from this site, things are gonna get "dorked" once in awhile. This is an object lesson for us all that Ring Gauge and, especially, trader rating can help. Be prudent, and above all civil, in your trader ratings, but I think seeing a few more neutral ratings would go a long way to avert this recent crisis. Perhaps allow for lengthier comments in the Trader Rating block too. I am somewhat ashamed I didn't throw the "BS flag" up long ago on RPloaded.

Nice Post Gvarsity - Somebody give him some positive trader ratings  (I am out for the next 24 hours)

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## icehog3

Slow Burn said:


> Landers had apparently created another account which has since been deleted but did PM me that he had a situation that kept him from sending his end of the SuperBowl squares contest and that he would like to make good on it. I was going to reply and tell him that he should have just told me of the situation and things would have been good but his account had been deleted by then..
> 
> Again a lack of communication which can be an issue.
> 
> As I just shipped the package out if he reads this and still wants to make good on his end he can send his part of the contest to Dave (68Trishield).


FYI....Landers was not banned for not making good on any deals, as I was not aware of that at the time. He was banned for allowing Ryan to post using his account.


----------



## Slow Burn

Yes I thought that was the reason but I had posted in this thread that Landers had not made good on his end of the Super Bowl Squares contest and just wanted to let everyone know that he did contact me and wanted to make good on it.


----------



## icehog3

Slow Burn said:


> Yes I thought that was the reason but I had posted in this thread that Landers had not made good on his end of the Super Bowl Squares contest and just wanted to let everyone know that he did contact me and wanted to make good on it.


Glad that got taken care of Doug. 

Just wanted to make sure no one was misinformed as to why Landers is gone.


----------



## IHT

icehog3 said:


> Just wanted to make sure no one was misinformed as to why Landers is gone.


which is sad that he got used like that. that seems to be what rploaded does to ppl though, obvious by his actions.


----------



## bazookajoe

gvarsity said:


> ...Even the best intended. good gorilla should get a negative or neutral if the box gets lost in the mail or stuck on a derailed train...


Good post Gvarsity but I have to disagree with this point. I don't think that a shipping company error should reflect on a CS member - there is no distinction between negative ratings and this would virtually equate an event out of the members control with the more nefarious actions the trader ratings should indicate. :2



Slow Burn said:


> Yes I thought that was the reason but I had posted in this thread that Landers had not made good on his end of the Super Bowl Squares contest and just wanted to let everyone know that he did contact me and wanted to make good on it.


You're generous to cut Landers a break Slow Burn, but he's had plenty of time to make good or at least let you know what's up. I think that's the whole point here. Do what you say you're going to do, and if you can't, make some effort to communicate what's going on.


----------



## Puffin Fresh

bazookajoe said:


> Good post Gvarsity but I have to disagree with this point. I don't think that a shipping company error should reflect on a CS member - there is no distinction between negative ratings and this would virtually equate an event out of the members control with the more nefarious actions the trader ratings should indicate. :2


I have to agree with Bazookajoe here. A negative or neutral shouldn't come automatically if there is a problem beyond one's control. In fact, how one handles a problem like a lost package is a HUGE reflection on their character, and feedback should be left accordingly. I think it's a big positive to see a gorilla step up and replace a package, even if it wasn't their fault.


----------



## gvarsity

Greerzilla said:


> I have to agree with Bazookajoe here. A negative or neutral shouldn't come automatically if there is a problem beyond one's control. In fact, how one handles a problem like a lost package is a HUGE reflection on their character, and feedback should be left accordingly. I think it's a big positive to see a gorilla step up and replace a package, even if it wasn't their fault.


Good points. I guess I thought that could be reflected in the notes. Not everybody uses (although I guess they should) tracked packages. Therefore sometimes you only have someones word a package was actually delayed by the company and not by the trader. That I guess goes back to setting up trades in the best manner to protect both traders. Going back to the essence of my post as opposed to the specific example. If the trade doesn't seem to go well it can reflect on the specific trade and not necessarily on the gorilla in question. Maybe we should develop a ruberic of what consists of a good trade that it is more evident when to give neutral or negative ratings. ( I haven't used the search tool on that so perhaps it already exists as a sticky somewhere. We could also consider a more precise 1-5 scale type of system so there are more shades of grey.


----------



## monetrey

Bigwaved said:


> I owe Mike (monetrey) an apology for my insinuation that he had anything to do with misleading us in the NST. Sorry, Mike.


Dave,

Not a problem at all. There are alot of facts that arent public. In a case like that mistakes will be made.... no harm no foul as they say.


----------

